

What the new iPhone connector means for your old accessories - ValentineC
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/19-pin-iphone-dock/

======
allbombs
Besides the constant need to evolve, what is the main advantage of this new
connector?

~~~
j0hnj0hn
It's smaller.

